# Seeking: A nice trail ride in Michigan...



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Too bad you don't live Up North! There are loads of trail riding areas up here  I will have to ask my friend, because she lives in the Detroit-Grosse Pointe area in the off season, and she boards her horse down there.


----------



## Rockey (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks, Curly! Please let me know if you find something.


----------



## ShezaFlashofGold (Jul 28, 2010)

Look on the DNR website for Michigan, there are many riding areas and maps online.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I used to go to a place in Farwell, which is near Clare MI. Horseback trails by the hour. Wish I had more info for you. You can always go to the Double JJ Ranch, but that is on the Lake Michigan side.


----------



## ToHotToTrot (Jun 13, 2010)

Brighton rec stable, i use to board there. They have great trails. and im sure you can ask for a special trail ride. if you google it you will get their website. Mention my name(kimmy) they will know who you are talking about;D Where abouts are you in metro detroit, i lived in Berkley, close to Royal Oak.


----------

